# Mini van



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

A mini van is in our near future and wanted to get some feedback on which is the safest and why you love yours!


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to be watching this thread. We're having number three and I'll have to give up my CRV







. I'm just bringing myself to ask people about their vans (accepting reality lol), so am really glad you started this thread.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know which one is the safest, but I will tell ya what I got and what I love about it.
I have a 05 Crystler Town and Country. I love the leather, didn't think I wanted it but it makes extended rear facing easier because the seats get very dirty and you can just wipe them off.
I love the stow and go, don't think I can live without it we use it ALL THE TIME.
Love the auto sliding doors, yet another feature I didn't think I wanted (was worried about them breaking) but when you have 2 kids 21m apart you can't beat the door opening at the push of a button.
I love having my van, it drives nice, we have never had any problems with it until this summer, go to turn on the Air and it only blows hot air, come to find out if you hit a pot whole hard it can shift your seal and leak out.







Now I have to pay $100 to refill it. This is my 3rd summer with the van and have never had this issue and drive a LOT so it must not happen often. Still







me though.

Happy van shopping, I didn't want a van, cried on the way to the dealership but gotta say that while I have children I don't think there is anything better.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I love love love love love my 09 sienna. And I am one who has never cared about cars. We have an 8pass and can easily fit 6 carseats in the back if we need to







Sadly, the 11 sienna is different







ruined if you ask me... the 8th seat is tiny.

-Angela


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I love love love love love my 09 sienna. And I am one who has never cared about cars. We have an 8pass and can easily fit 6 carseats in the back if we need to







Sadly, the 11 sienna is different







ruined if you ask me... the 8th seat is tiny.

It sounds like they changed the 11 Seinna to be like the 8 passenger Honda.

For a smaller family (we only have two kids) I much prefer the Honda configuration--- that's why we chose it over the Sienna. The middle captains chairs are very nice. We rarely use "Skippy." Now, if you generally use all 8 seats, or have the last three down and use the center three I think the old Sienna configuration is better. For families with 2 or 4 kids, though, I think the Honda/new Sienna is a benefit.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

We have an '05 Grand Caravan and I really like it. I'm another automatic door and liftgate convert. I didn't think we needed it when we bought the van but it came standard on the GC. With small children, I immediately found the convenience of it.

We have talked about replacing it with an Odyssey when the kids are all teenagers, but we shall see.

We have two Regents and two RFing TAs in our van. Everyone has plenty of room at this point.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
It sounds like they changed the 11 Seinna to be like the 8 passenger Honda.

Yep. Also in the 08s the sienna had more room in the back bench- wider and more head clearance. It was important for dh that he could ride without hitting his head when we went over bumps...







an issue in our civic









-Angela


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
It sounds like they changed the 11 Seinna to be like the 8 passenger Honda.

Sort of, but the 8th seat in the 11 Toyotas is completely useless for carseats and not at all comfortable for an adult because of the armrests from the other seats. Also you can't move the passenger side captain's chair over into the middle if you take the 8th seat out. In the Odyssey 8 passenger, you can install a carseat or sit comfortable in the middle seat because the captains chairs line up with the middle seat and make it basically a bench.

I have an Odyssey EX-L. I love it. I was ready to get a Sienna when they changed the interior, I had one to test for a day and I was really disappointed with the new interior. I wanted an 8 passenger sienna because we are expecting our fifth child and I was hoping to put my 3 youngest across the middle row and still have easy access for my older boys to get in the back.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

OVE LOVE LOVE my Sienna. I have an '09 seven passenger. I agree, don't get an '11, but any of the earlier ones are great. '06 and on have all the side impact airbags.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

We have an 07 Honda Odyssey and it is awesome. I love it.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We have a 2004 Freestar and while we love having a van, and many of the features this van is a total piece of crap. We've poured thousands of dollars into repairs and just lost the transmission with 90,000 miles. Apparently, this is really common, to the point that NHTSA is investigating a forced recall of the transmissions. We'll be replacing it as soon as possible, with a van, but not sure what. Things I can't live without: fold flat/stow-and-go third row and power doors. We also love our leather seats because they are so easy to clean with kids. Things I want in the next van- three tether anchors in the third row and an automatic liftgate. We're van shopping again!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm loving this thread since we're minivan shopping too. Can anyone comment on the number and location of LATCH and upper tether anchors in their vans?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

08 sienna 8 pass- 5 latch anchors (and upper tethers) 3 across the center, one center back, one outboard back.

The Odyssey of the same year had 3 anchors total- two center outboard, one back center.

I have a friend with an 09 Sienna 7 pass that has LATCH in all back seating positions- so 5- 3 across the back and 2 in the center- this is apparently NOT on all 09s though- it must vary by level as I've had a rental 09 without all of those.

-Angela


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Subbing...

I love the idea of stow and go type storage, b/c then your bags and stuff is secure in the event of an accident. We always put big heavy stuff in the sedan's trunk, and this is one of the things I worried about when thinking of moving up to a minivan in a year or two... but I forgot about this new storage. Cool!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
I'm loving this thread since we're minivan shopping too. Can anyone comment on the number and location of LATCH and upper tether anchors in their vans?

In my 05 Chrysler Town and Country I have latch in the middle of the 3rd row and in both of the captains chairs in the third row.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

We have a Kia Sedona here. With 1 baby and 2 big dogs we love it. I think there are 4 latch locations (I'd have to double check) and it's a 7 seater, not 8 so it wouldn't work as well for a really big family, but it's great for us and would work well for up to 3 kids I think. Any more than that and we won't have room for dogs. lol. I love the stow and go seats, automatic doors and leather. It's nice to drive and we've had no problems with it in the 11 months we've owned it.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I have an 06 Odyssey and it has lower anchors in both of the captains chairs and one set in the middle (but offset, which can be handy because it allows you to install two large carseats next to each other) and top tethers in all three third row positions and on each captains chair. I am 99% sure this is the case for all 06-10 odysseys, but the 05 only had one top tether for the third row.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My 2009 Sienna LE AWD has 2 full sets of latch in the 2nd row (both captain's chairs) and 2 full sets on the 3rd bench (passenger outboard and middle).


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

LOVE my 09 sienna!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

We did a Kia Sedona and absolutely love it. It has been (I've not looked at 2010 or 2009) rated as safe or safer than the Odyssey (our previous vehicle) and Sienna each year when I was researching but is quite a bit less expensive. I will say that last I checked resale values are going up as reputation for reliability and value spreads and Toyota is taking huge hits reputation wise right now so it might not remain a comparatively great deal forever.

I think any of those three are very safe choices (Sienna, Odyssey, Sedona). Given Toyota issues right now (not talking here about safety but can they survive this reputation and lawsuits hit type thinking) I believe I would select Odyssey or Sedona right now.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

sbgrace - Honestly, I do think Toyota will be fine. I know some in the industry and they seem to be fairing well. They are paying their fine and their sales are holding steady. So, I wouldn't let the recent issues sway anyone from a Sienna if that's what you like best.

For us, it came down to the honda or toyota vehicle and we went with the sienna because my BIL works for toyota and we were able to get a discount via them. That and the fact that the Odyssey doesn't come in AWD, which we needed. I do think Kia is up and coming as well (as is Hyundai - but they don't have a van).


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
sbgrace - Honestly, I do think Toyota will be fine. I know some in the industry and they seem to be fairing well. They are paying their fine and their sales are holding steady. So, I wouldn't let the recent issues sway anyone from a Sienna if that's what you like best.

For us, it came down to the honda or toyota vehicle and we went with the sienna because my BIL works for toyota and we were able to get a discount via them. That and the fact that the Odyssey doesn't come in AWD, which we needed. I do think Kia is up and coming as well (as is Hyundai - but they don't have a van).

I am wondering about the Sienna right now as well! Probably pretty affordable right now, but the whole Toyota thing worries me!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

nak
this thread is perfect timing for us! we are ready (not 100% emotionally) to trade in our prius & i am trying to learn/decide between the sienna, odyssey or sedona. also trying to decide between new & certified used? (we are a 1 car family, w/ 2 now & if i have my way, another 1 next year







)

can someone school me on all this 8 & 11 terminology? this is the # of seats? didn't realize they all had different #s available???

interesting tip about the leather being easy to wipe-i am disgusted by the condition of our seat under our toddlers carseat-ewwwww. i never would have considered leather but it makes sense.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Some of the Oydysseys and Siennas seat 8, some seat 7. Is that what you're asking?


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

thx!!! yes...and so they all 2 or 3 captains in 2nd row w/ a bench in 3rd row?

i guess i need to do some homework on the past few years models to see differences?


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

We are looking into a Sienna XLE 4WD 2011 (7 pass). We want only 2 seats in the second row - the captains, so it's easy to reach the 3rd row without moving any seats. We like it a lot, the basic model comes with bluetooth, heated seats and a rearview camera (backup camera or whatever it's called).
Currently there are no specials on the Sienna since it wasn't involved in the whole recall dilemma. We can wait for a little til something comes up. Plus our local dealership charges $499 document fees, it's a made up fee. Back in California it is capped by law to no more than $45! So since we can afford to wait a little (explorer is running, no second baby yet!), we'll wait til someone around here is willing to negotiate or we will buy it in the SFO Bay Area and drive it up here when we go visit DH's family.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
thx!!! yes...and so they all 2 or 3 captains in 2nd row w/ a bench in 3rd row?

i guess i need to do some homework on the past few years models to see differences?

Yes, the 7 seaters have 2 captain's chairs in the second row and a bench in the back that seat three. The 8 seaters have 3 in each row. In the 2010 and earlier Siennas there are 3 slightly smaller captain's chairs in the 2nd row. In the 2011 there are 2 full sized captain's chairs and a tiny middle seat in the 2nd row.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

another seat ? for the minivan experts...

been looking at you tube clips & sites to try & see how all the different makes do the stow/go type seating as well as their 2nd row options...

can someone help me understand more about the 2nd row...if you have 2 car seats in the 2nd row AND you have the 3rd seat in any of the vehicle makes (specifically toyota, honda, kia), can the seats be moved fwd to allow someone to climb to the 3rd row? obviously they can't be folded like i see in the you tube clips but can they still slide fwd at all?

is there an 8 passenger that allows for easy access to the 3rd row?

also-if i know i might want 3 car seats in the 2nd row in the future & go with the 8 passenger, do any makes have the ability for "stowing" that 3rd seat until you need it? or would you have to actually remove a seat from the vehicle?

TIA! sorry to ask so many ?s!!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
also-if i know i might want 3 car seats in the 2nd row in the future & go with the 8 passenger, do any makes have the ability for "stowing" that 3rd seat until you need it? or would you have to actually remove a seat from the vehicle?

We looked at both the Odyssey and the Sienna, and one or both of them had the ability to stow that middle seat in the second row somewhere int he car, either in the floorboard or in between the front row captain's chairs. I think that different model years are different though, so you'd have to ask.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to make a decision today about a car. Honda has some good financing deals on Pilot and Odyssey, like 0.9% on the Pilot, and it almost makes more sense to me to buy a new car than one that is a few years old with the better APR on the newer cars. I just can't decide if a minivan or a Pilot would better suit our needs. My car needs several repairs and I would rather put the money into a new car now.

I like the Pilot because it has better clearance and 4WD and we do a lot of outdoorsy stuff.

I like the Odyssey because you can stand up in the thing and a child can change their muddy clothes. It seems to have a bit more room for trips and such, like if you need to be kind of camped out somewhere.

I need to decide if I need a minivan or not.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
can someone help me understand more about the 2nd row...if you have 2 car seats in the 2nd row AND you have the 3rd seat in any of the vehicle makes (specifically toyota, honda, kia), can the seats be moved fwd to allow someone to climb to the 3rd row? obviously they can't be folded like i see in the you tube clips but can they still slide fwd at all?

I know with the Honda and I am 99% sure the 7 passenger siennas you can move the passengers side middle row captains chair over to the "middle" position to allow easy access to the third row.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
is there an 8 passenger that allows for easy access to the 3rd row?

This is a good question that I am trying to figure out right now. With the current Odyssey, it is very difficult to access the third row if all three seats are in use in the middle row. If you don't have a carseat in the middle seat (of the middle row) you can slide either captains chair forward (if no carseat or if the carseat is installed with LATCH) but if you have three carseats across I don't think you will be able to move the captains chairs forward at all, at least not with any of the seats I have tried.

I just looked at an 09 Sienna 8 passenger which I thought would allow easy access to the third row, but it didn't, not with a carseat installed in either of the outboard positions anyway. There wasn't even enough room for my 5 year old to scoot behind the seat to get back in the third row with the middle row seats pushed all the way forward.

The 2011 8 passenger Sienna does allow easy access to the third row, but it is impossible to install any carseat in the middle row middle seat. You also don't have the option of moving the passenger side captains chair to the middle.

With the 8 passenger SUVs, you have similar issues to the current Odyssey.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
also-if i know i might want 3 car seats in the 2nd row in the future & go with the 8 passenger, do any makes have the ability for "stowing" that 3rd seat until you need it? or would you have to actually remove a seat from the vehicle?

Yes, if you mean the third row, both the Sienna and Odyssey (and I am pretty sure most if not all new minivans) have a deep well in the trunk that the third row can fold into. It's super easy to do, gives you a ton of cargo space, and when the third row is up you have a nice big trunk.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
I have to make a decision today about a car. Honda has some good financing deals on Pilot and Odyssey, like 0.9% on the Pilot, and it almost makes more sense to me to buy a new car than one that is a few years old with the better APR on the newer cars. I just can't decide if a minivan or a Pilot would better suit our needs. My car needs several repairs and I would rather put the money into a new car now.

I like the Pilot because it has better clearance and 4WD and we do a lot of outdoorsy stuff.

I like the Odyssey because you can stand up in the thing and a child can change their muddy clothes. It seems to have a bit more room for trips and such, like if you need to be kind of camped out somewhere.

I need to decide if I need a minivan or not.

The Odyssey is actually much roomier than the Pilot and has a very usable third row. It also has a much larger trunk and gets better gas mileage. If you have (or plan on having) more than 2 kids I think the Odyssey is the way to go. The Pilot is great if you don't need the third row very often, it's very roomy and comfortable for 4 people with plenty of cargo space, and if you need to take a couple of extra kids along every so often the third row is fine but it's not ideal for every day use.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

momofmine-
i would go for the odyssey...even if you only plan on having 2 kids. like you said-to have the kids be able to stand up & change inside if you are doing lots of outdoor stuff is a nice plus. being able to bring friends along is great too. and i just think that with kids, comes the need to haul stuff.

if you are buying new-i guess i just think you might as well go for the most car you will ever need. everyone i know who didn't do that-regretted it a couple years down the road.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

bummer to hear that the 2011 sienna doesn't allow for the 2nd row passenger's captain chair to slide over. weird that in a new model they would go for a fixed captain's chair???

it seems to me (of course-i have never even been in a minivan!) that the perfect 8 seat set up would be to have a middle seat that can fold & stow AND then allow the captain's chairs to move if desired.

i was reading another thread here on which seats in which makes/years have latch and/or tether capability & how & where to set up more than 2 carseats in the various minivans.

for everyone already using a minivan AND more than 2 carseats-what is your favorite car seat layout in your van & how do you have those seats secured? (latch, latch & tether, lapbelt?)

we need a chart of all this!!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We have a 7 passenger Sienna. I have the passenger captain's chair installed in the middle. I have dd rfing behind the driver, ds2 rfing in the middle, and ds1 in a booster in the back, passenger side. Both of the car seats are installed with latch.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

We went to Carmax yesterday to sit in all the models and found out that the T&C back row has a big angle to allow for more headroom. The Honda's are pricier for used and the Chrysler T&C & Dodge Caravan's are so similar cause of the 2 companies being owned together! I didn't like the Sienna's cause they did not Stow & Go the bucket seats. I can see that being really handy! I think I'm torn between the T&C & Odyssy.


----------

